# Parkour



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2007)

So I've really been interested in this parkour movement. I like the idea of a non-competitive sport that requires no real cash investment, and helps one be more effective at avoiding authority. I plan on making this a regular part of my routine. Maybe even suplementing it with a little Capoeira training.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Nov 11, 2007)

I like and participate in the whole jumping off shit and evading and climbing, but myself and many other people have been doing that for years and calling it something just sounds weird. I skateboard sometimes and I guess thats why I like climbing and jumping, and of course falling. The best is when you get to put your tricks to use when the po po come a calling. When I was like 16 the cops came to my friends house and we were smoking bongs on his back porch, bacon comes a rolling, there was a shed, I ran at the shed, vaulted onto the roof and down the other side, cops say, no joke, "HOLY FUCK" and didn't even attempt to spot let alone catch me. Tree climbing is another major interest of mine which leads me to say like monkeys us humans enjoy climbing and jumping and the such, which is why "parkour" or really gymnastics is a very natural sport, like running or wrestling.


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 11, 2007)

the videos impress me and humor me.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2007)

Most of the videos seem to be actually free running, which seems to place emphasis on the style. I'd rather focus on the idea of moving efficiently, and yes, parkour isn't really anything new, I was doing a bit of those things when I was younger and we called it freestyle walking. I even had the soap shoes so I could grind down any railings. I appreciate that a growing number of people are getting more out of their surroundings. It stops you from walking around on autopilot. And maybe allows you to see some beauty in the urban landscape, because unfortunately it's here for our lifespans.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think you guys already said all my feelings on climbing and _parkour_ and being able to escape/evade any pursuers, and also being able to access remote places and areas.

"District B13"?


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm clumsy


----------



## finn (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't really see how capoeria applies to parkour, at least any more than any other martial art. Rockclimbing is closer to parkour since it teaches you to use your body to move through the environment- just in a mostly vertical way. What really helps is having a lot of space, to do it and not to get embarrassed too easily- you will wipe out sooner or later, and everyone should know how to roll with a fall (the most important parkour skill) else you'll destroy your knees. 

This is the forward roll with a fall:
Land by hitting the ground with the balls of your feet, legs almost completely extended (bend your knees a little) with your back straight. Use the strength in your legs absorb your momentum until your knees are at a 90 degree bend, then hunch forward with your arms almost straight and slap the ground with your hands about a foot from your feet. Let the strength in your arms absorb the momentum until your elbows are at a 90 degree bend, then tuck your head in and touch the ground in front of your hands with your dominant shoulder and roll unto your back in one fluid motion. Finally slap the ground with your arms and legs to absorb any more momentum, that will otherwise go to your body. You might not have to do all the steps, depending on how high you fall and what amount of weight you are carrying, but definitely go soft on your knees and other joints as a precautionary measure as it will take its toll after a while.


----------



## Sneaky Hobo (May 17, 2010)

I'm a lot more into the philosophy and the potential it has. I mean sure, climbing and vaulting aren't new things, but the 'sport' has improved those movements and techniques.

Also I've noticed that once you start doing stuff like Dash and Kong Vaults, you really get an intense understanding of your own personal flow. The second I felt that, I was hooked.

A good movie to check out if your interested is "Point B" h34r:


----------

